# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Heftige menstruatie met pil

## Kanarie

Hallo,

Ik heb inmiddels bijna 5 maanden een vriend en ben al 2 jaar aan de pil en wij hebben nu 3 maanden geleden voor het eerst seks gehad (wij beiden de eerste keer) toen hebben we het 2 maanden met condoom en omdat ik een beetje onwennig was over zomaar zonder condoom seks hebben hebben we het pas vanaf mijn vorige menstruatie seks zonder condoom gehad (ik ben vandaag ongesteld(?) geworden.) Maar nu is mijn menstruatie gisteravond al begonnen terwijl hij eigenlijk standaard vandaag om half 9 zou beginnen, opzich niet zo heel erg lijkt mij, alleen dit is echt een enorm heftige bloeding, zo erg heb ik het nog nooit gehad sinds ik aan de pil ben, ik heb echt enorme rug- en buikpijn. Dus nu denkt mijn vriend aangezien ik ook wat aankomende menstruatieklachten had voordat ik ongesteld werd ( zeurende buikpijn en lichte pijn in mijn rechterborst) dat ik misschien zwanger ben (hij heeft de klachten gegoogled en het blijkt dat iedereen dat ook kan hebben als ze zwanger zijn). Nu is mijn vraag is dit normaal of moet ik toch even vreemd gaan denken? Ik heb de pil elke dag zelfde tijdstip ingenomen en ben er geen vergeten, alleen op de 2e dag bleef ie op mijn tong plakken en toen was mijn tong wat gelig maar dat heb ik allemaal doorgeslikt.
Ik ben namelijk 18 en het is veel te vroeg voor mij om kinderen te hebben en voor hem hélemaal.

Ik hoop goed nieuws te horen(A)

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Ik denk persoonlijk niet dat je zwanger zou zijn, ten eerste omdat je de pil slikt, die er al is om zwangerschappen te vóórkomen (natuurlijk zijn er uitzonderingen die ondanks de pil zwanger zijn).
Maar jij vertelt ook dat je gewoon ongesteld geworden bent, en dat is meestal een teken dat je niet zwanger bent.

Heb je misschien de laatste maand de pil doorgeslikt? Dat kan ook een reden zijn voor een hevigere bloeding. En wat is hevig voor jou? Moet je ieder kwartier/halfuur opnieuw maandverband/tampons wisselen?

Ook kan hevige buikpijn/rugpijn gewoon bij de menstruatie horen, de ene maand is het bij mij ook erger dan de andere maand, en ook ik slik de pil.

Als je het totaal niet vertrouwd kun je natuurlijk voor je eigen zekerheid een zwangerschapstest kopen en jezelf testen (deze testen zijn onder een tientje bij drogisterijen/apotheken). En anders kun je natuurlijk altijd nog even de huisarts bellen.

Succes!

----------


## Nikky278

Ik slik al een jaar 8, 9 de pil en mijn menstruatie is ook niet altijd hetzelfde. Ooit heb ik geen buikpijn, ooit kom ik niet van de bank van de pijn. Ooit ben ik een dag te laat, of een dag te vroeg. De pil zorgt er in principe wel voor dat je regelmatig ongesteld bent, maar je lichaam maakt nog steeds zelf hormonen aan en die hebben er ook invloed op... Ook stress kan invloed hebben op je menstruatie. Dus als ik jou was, zou ik me niet te druk maken, ik denk niet dat je zwanger bent, om dezelfde redenen die Sylvia ook al noemde. Als je je zorgen blijft maken, kun je inderdaad een zwangerschapstest gaan halen, maar om eerlijk te zijn denk ik dat het zonde is van je geld...

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Hoe gaat het nu ondertussen met je? Nog steeds zo'n heftige bloeding? Of is het allemaal al wat afgezakt? Hoop iig dat je iets aan onze tips hebt gehad!  :Smile: 

Xxx

----------


## Kanarie

Hallo!

Bedankt voor alle reacties!
Ja inmiddels ben ik gewoon ongesteld en heb ik op menstruatiepijntjes nergens last meer van, maar het was natuurlijk even schrikken, helemaal voor mijn vriend.
Maar nu blijkt het allemaal goed te zijn :Smile: 

Bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Dat is goed nieuws! Mooi dat er niks aan de hand is, en idd ik kan best begrijpen dat het allemaal wat schrikken is.

Xxx

----------

